# surf fishing report



## keller625 (Apr 19, 2011)

any other boatless anglers like myself been catching anything in the surf or from docks? havent had much luck my last couple trips so im wondering how you guys are doin.

was in hilton head this last weekend, strong winds and current at the beach so i fished the boat landing at pinkney island for a few hours, but no luck. crabs had a feast though.

hopefully going to fish off the tybee pier friday, anyone had luck there recently?


----------



## oldenred (Apr 19, 2011)

i was getting some whiting off the beach on tybee, not a lot but killed some time


----------



## Mud Minnow (Apr 19, 2011)

oldenred said:


> i was getting some whiting off the beach on tybee, not a lot but killed some time



you should have just gone to Stingrays, got a beer, and a bowl of cole slaw!!


----------



## gafshr (Apr 19, 2011)

Jekyll has whiting, big stingrays and a few small sharks.


----------



## nfriday68 (Apr 20, 2011)

Whiting action has been good on Tybee if you hit the tide right.

Action only last about an hour but its a good hour for filling up the cooler. And you still got plenty of energy and time left to go to the bar.

-Nate


----------



## keller625 (Apr 21, 2011)

when was the tide the best for ya?


----------



## nfriday68 (Apr 21, 2011)

PM sent keller


----------



## nfriday68 (May 10, 2011)

Anyone still finding Whiting on Tybee?

Check out this big girl. Full of eggs and released that way.

Pics aren't great but it was a solo trip. For reference the reel is a Penn 4500ss.



Personal best for sure and biggest I've seen in person.  in No special techniques or secret baits. First of outgoing; peeled shrimp on bottom tumbling in the rip.


----------



## Hogchaser (May 11, 2011)

Should still be getting reds and trout off the tybee pier. I would fish incoming or outgoing tides at sunrise or at sundown.  During mid-morning try for trout about the middle of the pier on any tide change under a float. Look for reds off the end  of the pier. I have had good luck off the left hand corner. Str8 out as far as you can cast. I use 15lb to 20lb test and 3 or 4oz sinker. Depending on the wind and tide i decide on egg or pyramid sinker.


----------



## sea trout (May 14, 2011)

i'll be fishin from the beach next week i hope the whiting are hungry!!
maybe some flounder will come!!!


----------

